# T.CUT on habitation panels ??



## pipsqueak55 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Hi,my motorhome dealer has advised me that i could use T.cut to initially start to clean my motorhome. I am concerned that this product would damage the grp panels, my motorhome has faded and i need to try and get it back to a nice shine, i am not sure what to use to clean the grime, and what to use to finish off in the polish department. So:-

1- DO i use T.cut ?
2- what cutting product is suitable ?
3- what product to polish off at the end ?

Any advice would be very much appreciated.

Thanks friends, steve*.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

As he says T cut is fine, It is designed for just that job.

There are products available that are a course paste but T-cut is not.

At the end just use a normal wax polish to put the protection back.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

It must be safe for GRP baths boats etc. try a chandlers.
some caravan cleaners would be good for removing the hard stuff, we have a member that valets for a living perhaps we should get the definitive answer from him.
What ever you use do a test area first.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I used T cut on a damp cloth. Took a couple of days to get round it all then washed and polished with Mer. It's absolutely filthy again now :lol:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

T cut is fine as long as you dont use it every time

I use muc-off which remove most things but for real ground in stuff use t cut them apply a good solid wax polish.

if you want to get really exited about the stuff look at www.cleanyourcar.co.uk

Phil


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

I was advised by the dealer that t-cut was fine to use on GRP but he advised against using it on aluminium panels as he said the paint was not as thick as on steel panels e.g. cab.

Brought my GRP sections up a treat. I then used Autoglym Super Resin Polish all over for that 'showroom' shine. I used to use Mer but found it requires too much elbow grease!

Jed


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

My wife used to work for a boat manufacturer and as I recall they did not recommend T Cut on their products.

Proprietry products are available from Chandlers I use Poliprep as a cleaner. Apparently there is something in T Cut that the GRP absorbs and helps bugger the Gel Coat.

http://www.theyachtmarket.com/forum/topics/Boat_Maintenance_Forum/Cleaning_white_grp_area/

Steve


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

I have found that a PVC cleaner/restorer works very well. In fact the one in use now is made and sold under the T-Cut brand. It is not very abrasive and brings the GRP panels up like new. Then a quick polish with a good brand polish and that's it.


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

Boat Marine 3M Gelcoat Cleaner & Wax, try looking for this on e-bay 
good product, try a test area and the amount of pressure to apply.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
Forget about T Cut it"s old and dated, the best item to use is called Farecla G3 a creamy smooth paste it will bring your van up a treat. If you have a polishing mop use it with water IE, spread the paste over an area of bodywork dip the mop head [only] in the water then proceed to polish it's messy but it eases the cutting action of the paste and keeps the area cool, or ask a panel shop to mop it for you.

Ron


----------



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

I agree with Chausson - Farecela is the trade favourite for GRP


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

T-cut is never used by professionals, I understand that they don't use it because it contains ammonia which can harm some surfaces - take a sniff of it.  

The trade will only use water based abrasives and the most popular ones are made by Farecla. Their G3 grade is roughly the same grade as T-cut, G10 is a much finer and safer alternative, especially for regular treatment or on thin paint films such as aluminium sides. They also make much coarser grades for rapid cutting but I wouldn't advise using anything coarser than G3 unless you know exactly what you're doing. They are designed to be applied with a wet rotary sponge on a polishing machine, the cutting speed depending on the speed of the mop and grade of sponge used. Application by hand is also possible but will be very hard work on anything more than minor rblemishes (like black streaks).

Farecla products are obtainable from dozens of suppliers on Ebay.


----------

